# differences in Christmas-Anglo and Christmas-Latin



## Lancel0t

Hello guys!

Greetings!

Today it is November 6, 2004 and it is 49 days before Christmas. *Advance Merry Christmas to All (Feliz Navidad a todos).* In line with this, i'm wondering if you would like to share the traditions and preparations in your country during this yuletide season. To start with, let me tell you on how we celebrate Christmas here in our country the Philippines.

If it is already September, we Filipinos usually start thinking about Christmas because it is fast approaching (but of course there is always exceptions to this). When we are on the "ber" month (Sept. to Dec.) this is the time when most Filipinos start to decorate their home, class rooms, establishments, etc. We usually have lots of decorations like laterns, Christmas trees and lights, images, etc.which trully symbolizes our customs and traditions during Christmas. At Dec. 16 we start our Dawn Masses or Night Masses which is a novena until the 25th. During the Christmas season we do have lots of activities like Christmas parties, carolings, fund raisings and gift givings for the less fortunate (but of course not all Filipinos do this). For us, this is the time for loving, forgiving and giving. This is also the season wherein we tend to expend much of our money in order to make ourselves and other happy even in times of calamity or crisis. 

Christmas celebration here ends after the Feast of the Epiphany or Three Kings. How about you, how do you celebrate Christmas in your country? 

*MODERATOR EDIT: This thread has been merged with a second thread called "Christmas Traditions," started on November 30, 2005 by Noedatorre. (Post #18). *


----------



## belén

Hi
In Spain we start "thinking" about it around beginning December, although I must say that I have already seen the typical X-mas goodies in the supermarkets already. 
Street decorations are usually lit by Dec 8th. 
The school finishes around Dec 21 until January 7th or 8th
December 22nd is the CHRISTMAS LOTTERY DAY (El Gordo - The Fat One) which is I guess like the official "Christmas is here" greenlight. This lottery is very traditional since people can share their numbers and the kids that make the drawing are orphans from a particular town in Spain and the way they "sing" the numbers is very peculiar.

December 24th is X-mas Eve, of course, people get together with family and make a traditional dinner that changes a lot depending on the region in Spain. In Cataluña I know there is a tradition called "Caga Tío", it's so funny, it's a wood log with little legs and a face and kids have to hit it so that it "poos" (sorry but it's the way it is) presents for them - Maybe some Catalan person could explain it better than me.

The Santa Claus tradition is bigger and bigger so in many households presents will be given that day, although the "Big day" for presents is January 6th, the Holy Kings. 
But I was still on X-mas Eve. That night, the catholics will go to the Misa del Gallo "Rooster Mass?" and after that, probably to have a drink and breakfast (chocolate con churros, ensaimadas, melindros..sweet delicious stuff, again depending on the region)
Christmas day is usually celebrated at home with family and at lunch time.
Some regions in Spain also celebrate Dec 26th (Segunda Navidad) 
Dec 28th is the Día de los Santos Inocentes (equivalent to the anglo April's Fool) so people make jokes and stuff - it's my mum's b-day as well 
Dec 31th is celebrated with a dinner and when the clock sets on midnight, we eat grapes, one piece of grape for each bell that the clock plays. It is so much fun.
After midnight, people usually go out to parties or stay at home to celebrate with their friends and family.
Jan 1st is usually celebrated with a family lunch (and a huge hangover)
And as I mentioned before, January 6th, the 3 Holy Kings arrive, therefore the night of the 5th there are big parades all over Spain that celebrate the arrival of the Kings.
In general, the sweets eaten throughout the whole X-mas season are turrones, mazapanes (marsipan?), polvorones, peladillas and each region has its own typical foods.
Saludos,

Belén


----------



## lauranazario

Picking up where Belén left off, I'd like to share a bit of Puerto Rico's Hoiliday Cuisine tradition with all of you.

A must on virtually every PR table during the holiday season is a local delicacy called "pasteles". It's not a cake or a pie, or even sweet for that matter. *Pasteles* is somewhat like a tamal or tamale... you have a soft "dough" made of ground green plaintain, green bananas and other tuberous roots. It's filled with seasoned minced pork or chicken, and it's boiled inside a green banana leaf for added flavor (before serving it, you discard the banana leaf).

_Pasteles_ are usually served with *arroz con gandules* (stewed rice with pigeon peas) and some slices of *pernil asado* (roasted leg of pork).

Another Holiday delicacy is *gandinga*, which a savory pork liver stew with olives, capers, cubed potatoes and lots of yummy seasonings. It is ussually served with white rice... or _arroz con gandules_.

A traditional holiday dessert is *tembleque*, which is a soft coconut pudding topped with cinnamon powder. We serve it chilled.

To toast the celebrations, we make *Coquito*, which is a coconut milk, condensed milk, evaporated milk and rum "punch". Very sweet and should be sipped in moderation.

Happy feasting at your Holiday table.
Saludos.


----------



## dvquo

Here in Mexico we start thinking on Xmas around the end of November. In Dec 8 it's celebrated something called "Día de Santa Concepción" (commonly called Día de las Conchas). I dunno why this is important.
In Dec 12 is when really all parties and celebrations begin. It's the day of Virgin Guadalupe (La vírgen de Guadalupe) which is the name given to Virgin Mary here in Mexico. It's a very important figure for Roman Catholics (I'm not Catholic, but the parties are fun    and they're like a tradition in Mexico). Celebrations are organized in her honor. These periods of celebrations ends with the Three Magi (Los Tres Reyes Magos) and is called "El Maratón Lupe-Reyes" 
Then, on Dec 16 in the night begins something called "Las Posadas" (I dunno the name of that in English... the inns???). There are eight posadas, one each day 16 through 23. All of them are in the night. In small cities and towns (not here in Mexico City) the neighbors organize them. In the first day they go to one house and sing the "Petición the posada" (hostage request) [Translated by me]

Afuera                             Outside

1. En el nombre del cielo,    In the name of heaven
os pido posada,                 I ask you for hostage
pues no puede andar          because she can't walk
mi esposa amada.              my beloved wife


2. Venimos rendidos           We come very tired
desde Nazaret;                 from Nazareth
yo soy carpintero              I'm a carpenter
de nombre José.                my name is Joseph


3. Posada te pide,             Hostage is asked,
amado casero,                  dear innkeeper,
por solo una noche,           for just a night,
la Reina del Cielo.              by the Queen of Heaven


4. Mi esposa es María,       My wife is Mary,
es Reina del Cielo              she's the Queen of Heaven
y Madre va a ser              and she'll be the mother
del Divino Verbo.               of the Divine Word


5. Dios pague Señores,      The Lord pay you Misters
su gran caridad                your bounteous charity
y los colme el cielo           and let the heaven fill you
de felicidad.                    with happiness

 Adentro                         Inside

1. Aquí no es mesón         Here is not an inn
sigan adelante                 go on forward
yo no puedo abrir             I cannot open to you
no sea algún tunante.       would you be a rogue


2. No me importa el nombre It doesn't mind me the name
déjenme dormir                 Let me sleep
pues ya les he dicho          I've already told you
que no voy a abrir.            I'm not going to open it.


3. Pues si es una reina       Well if she is a queen
quien lo solicita                 who is asking that,
¿cómo es que de noche      how is that during night
anda tan solita?                she's so alone?


4. ¿Eres tú, José?             Are you Joseph?
¿ Tu esposa es María?       Is your wife Mary?
Entren peregrinos,            Come in strangers,
no los conocía.                I didn't know you.


5. Dichosa la casa            Happy be the house
que alberga este día         that hosts this day
a la Virgen Pura               the Pure Virgin
la hermosa María.             the lovely Mary.

 Before the posada starts this is always sung (except in big cities as Mexico city). Then, when they enter, it's sang

Todos                                                Everybody
(mientras se abren las puertas)              (while the doors are opened)

Entren Santos Peregrinos,                     Enter Holy Foreigners
reciban este rincón,                             receive this small space,
aunque es pobre la morada, la morada,    even though it's poor the dwelling,
os la doy de corazón.                           I give it to you in all sincerity

In small towns this is performed with a father (religious). The complete performance can be found at Las Posadas 

In the city sometimes this is not performed; there's only party with piñata and punch and alcoholic drinks (this is not an official part, but they cannot be missed, hahaha)

On Dec 24 we have our familiar dinner. It's very special. Sometimes an gift interchange is planned (there's a raffle where every person gets a little sheet of paper with the name of another. You have to buy someting for that person, and after the dinner the gifts are given. It's a suprise who is going to give you your gift.) 

Then on Dec 25 is when children open their gifts from Santa Claus.

New Year is celebrated during midnight. There's dinner (generally with your family), party, etc. Here we also have the tradition of eating grapes with every ring of the clock bells when it strucks twelve. Also sometimes we have more gift interchange.   

Then we have January 6th when the Three Magi comes and leave more gifts to the children.

It's called Maratón Lupe-Reyes because it's like a shopping marathon that begins with Virgin Guadalupe's Day and ends with the Reyes Magos (Three Magi)...


----------



## dvquo

Note: some things I missed in my description...

Generally the typical dinner can be:
-Romeritos (rosemary with shrimp and "mole" -kind of thick sauce, brown, and tastes spicy... it's prepared with clear chicken soup (just a bit for liquifying it), chilli, peanuts, chocolate, and spices- and potatoes)

-Xmas Eve Sauce: It's prepared with "betabel" juice (I dunno the translation of that) peanuts, oranges, sugar cane, "jícama" (neither the translation of this) and water.
-Cod: The cod is flaked. It's prepared with "chiles güeros," red tomatoes, onion, olive, olive oil.
-Punch: "tejocote," sugar cane, guava, tamarind or "jamaica", stick cinnamon, sugar or "piloncillo", and water.

The piñata is filled with: "jícama", "tejocote", peanuts, sugar cane, lime. It can also be filled with "dulce de colación" that is a candy made of peanut or almonds covered with jam... personally I don't like them. The piñata is made covering a big pot clay with a base of sheets of papers glued with "engrudo" (flour with water, boiled unitl it thickens). Then it's decorated with different kinds of papers. The typical form is a star. It has a meaning but I'm not sure... Nowadays the figure can be an animal, a cartoon character, anything. 

During the song of the "posada" the people that is out of the house carries an empty crib. It's left in the receiving house. The next posada the family that has the crib goes out with it. This repeats until Dec 23. On Dec 24 Jesus Child (El niño Jesús) is placed on it and is lulled asleep. Then comes the dinner.

Something that also cannot be missed is the Xmas Tree, that can be natural or artificial. It's decorated with some hangings and artificial snow (here in Mexico City there's no snow). 

Also something very important is the "Nacimiento." It's a scale model of Bethlehem. It's placed in front of the xmas tree. There are a lot of houses. A cow shed is made. The scale model is decorated with straw, hay, and moss. Mary and Joseph are placed, and animals are in the shed. A star is placed as a decoration. On Dec 24 Child Jesus is placed in the crib. On January 6th the Three Magi are placed. 
Also on Jan 6th the "Rosca de Reyes" (Magi Bread Roll) that is decorated with dehydrated figs, and some other candies. It has "Niños Dios" (little plastic boy dolls that represent Jesus as a child) hidden inside the roll at random. The person that gets the slice with a Niño Dios has to dress him. On February 2nd it's taken to the curch to have it blessed. This part of the blessing is not so common in the city. It represents when Jesus as a child is present at the curch. On Febrary the 2nd is when the Nacimiento is removed. And, as good Mexicans, we have to celebrate this. There's a dinner with tamales and "atole" (drink made of corn starch, milk, and different flavors such as chocolate, guava, strawberry, etc. Also it can be prepared using rice or dough instead of corn starch)

I think that's all I missed....


----------



## belén

Dvquo, being medio chilanga I have spent many New Years in Mexico and I would like to add to your great description something I find extremely beautiful, "El Abrazo" (The Hug) 
Just after the new year starts, everybody starts giving hugs to one another, in order to start the new year with warmth. And on the following days, if you bump on people you know on the street, you still "give the hug" to them.


----------



## dvquo

Yeah... how could I miss that??? Yeah, you're right. "El Abrazo" it's very important when beginning the new year. 
Also something typical during xmas is drinking "rompope" (the word in English???) or candies made of "rompope"... delicious...
40 days and counting for the first posada...


----------



## Lancel0t

David said:
			
		

> Is there any holiday in the Philippines commemorating the 200,000 Filipino people killed between 1898 and 1900, when Spanish Christians and and American Christians fought over who should have the right to lavish their care on the Filipinos?




David, there is no such holiday here that we commerate that event though the year 1898 is the year when we proclaimed our independence and the First Republic here in the Philippines was established.


----------



## Lancel0t

Thank you for sharing those information guys. How about in U.S. do you celebrate Christmas just like the way they celebrate it in movies? In other Spanish speaking countries how do you celebrate it? I know that most of the Spanish speaking countries do have a big influence from Catholicism on how they celebrate Christmas, am I correct?


----------



## ACQM

belen said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> December 24th is X-mas Eve, of course, people get together with family and make a traditional dinner that changes a lot depending on the region in Spain. In Cataluña I know there is a tradition called "Caga Tío", it's so funny, it's a wood log with little legs and a face and kids have to hit it so that it "poos" (sorry but it's the way it is) presents for them - Maybe some Catalan person could explain it better than me.
> 
> Some regions in Spain also celebrate Dec 26th (Segunda Navidad)
> 
> Belén



OK Belén I am Catalan and I know that many people don't know about specific details of the Cataln Christmas, even it's not my way to celebrate it because my family comes from other regions and we still do it as they did before coming here.

It's not traditionnal to make any great dinner for x-mas' Eve, just go to the church, the main celebration is on 25th at lunch and it's the when we made the "Caga Tio" (literally "poss, piece of wood"). We do cebrate Dec 26th but we don't call it 2nd X-mas, but St. Esteve (St. Steve). All the rest is just as you explain


----------



## Lancel0t

It is true that most of our traditions were inherited from our Spanish colonizer and now i know that this celebration we have here still exist in spain. Thanks guy for the information. How about in other spanish speaking countries, would you like to share with us your customs and traditions during christmas?


----------



## Lancel0t

Today is December 17, 2004 and it is only 8 days before Christmas. I would like to greet everyone an advance Merry Christmas!


----------



## lauranazario

And a very Merry Christmas to you too, Lancelot... and to all the other Foreros as well.

Feliz Navidad, próspero Año Nuevo, Feliz San Esteve, Feliz día de Reyes (Magos), Happy Hannukah, Happy Kwanzaa.... y todo lo demás que de momento se me haya olvidado.

Brindo por todos mis compañeros Foreros, ¡salud!
A toast to all my fellow Foreros!

LauraN.


----------



## quehuong

Yes, Christmas is almost here. 

Merry Christmas to every forero!


----------



## Lancel0t

Guys! Merry Christmas to all! Feliz Navidad a todos!!!


----------



## belén

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Feliz Navidad Foreros!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noedatorre

Hello everybody!
Me gustaría saber algunas de las distintas tradiciones que teneis en Navidad. Aqui en España. por ejemplo, en Nochevieja, cuando dan las 12 de la noche, nos comemos 12 uvas al compás de las campanadas. Se suele decir que ésto da suerte aunque la tradición comenzó hace muchos años cuando, tras una cosecha muy abundante, los agricultores decidieron venderlas haciendo esa publicidad: "Una uva por campanada", "Os traerá mucha suerte"... resumiendo, que empezó un poco como estrategia de marketing y acabó siendo una de nuestras tradiciones más arraigadas!

¿Qué me podeis contar de las costumbres de vuestros países?

Por cierto...si ya hay un hilo parecido: lo siento!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Quizá las tradiciones mexicanas tengan parecido con las de otras zonas, tenemos un poco de todo ja ja ja, adquirimos por herencia un poco de tradiciones españolas (como la de las uvas el 31 de dic) y otras tantas.
Por ejemplo, aqui las fiestas decembrinas comienzan el 12 de dic y terminan el 6 de enero, le decimos "el maratón Guadalupe-Reyes, ahora lo explico:
-El 12 dic se festeja a la Virgen de Guadalupe y, cristianos o no, es día de fiesta nacional.
-Del 16 al 23 de dic son "las posadas", que son fiestas donde -se supone- se representa el viaje de María y José antes del nacimiento de Jesús pidiendo un lugar para pasar la noche. Entonces, se canta una canción que relata esa historia y dice un poco así: "en el nombre del cielo, os pido posada..."
-El 24 se hace la cena de nochebuena y lo tradicional es cenar pavo, nos damos abrazos y regalos. Se agradece el nacimiento de Jesús. Esta noche, en muchos hogares, tambien "llega Santa Claus". En algunos estados de la República no llega Santa, sino "el niño Jesús", quien también trae regalos a los niños
-El 25 los niños abren los regalos traidos por Santa o el niño Jesús
-El 28 es el día de los santos inocentes, y se hacen bromas ligeras, en los periódicos se publican notas utópicas sobre la política o el mundo. Hay quien aprovecha pedir algo prestado pues se supone que ese día lo prestado no se devuelve.
-El 31 es la cena d año nuevo...
-El 6 de enero (finalmente ja ja ja) En la madrugada del 5 de ene llegan los Reyes Magos quienes tambiién traen obsequios. Por la tarde-noche del 6 se reunen las familias o los amigos para compartir una "rosca de reyes" que tiene unos muñequitos a dentro. La idea es partir la rosca en trozos y quien tome un pedazo con un muñeco dentro tiene que hacer una reunión el 2 de febrero con tamales y atole (espero que todos sepan lo que es, sino con gusto explico =')
Que tal con todos nuestros pretextos para la fiesta ja ja ja


----------



## nanel

Nosotros (los españoles) también celebramos:

Nochebuena (el 24)
Navidad (el 25) donde también encontramos los regalos de Papá Noel
Los Santos Inocentes (el 28), también hay bromas en las Noticias de la tele, periódicos, etc...
Nochevieja (el 31) con las uvas y después salir con los amigos
Año Nuevo (el 1)
Reyes (el 6) y también llegan la noche del 5 al 6. Se supone que debes dejarles los zapatos limpios bajo el árbol y algo de comer y beber. Este día también tomamos Roscón de Reyes con figurita dentro, pero se supone que a quien le toca la figurita paga el Roscón.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Me olvidaba... el 31 hay muchas supersticiones como:
-A las 12 de la noche;
a) Tener puestos calzones (¿bragas?) rojos, para el amor en el próximo año, si alguien más te las ha regalado, mejor,
b) Barrer la casa de adentro hacia afuera para echar las malas vibras lejos,
c) Entrar y salir de casa con maletas de viaje, para viajar durante el año,
d) Arrojar monedas dentro de la casa y luego guardarlas para tener dinero,
e) Ponerte en la mano listoncillos de colores (rojo-amor, amarillo-dinero, verde-salud, etc) para que no falte lo en el año lo que significan los listones
f) En una pequeña bolsa roja poner 12 monedas que se recolectan a lo largo del dia y unos granos de arroz para que no falte dinero y alimento en el año...
Bueno estas son las que recuerdo ahora, como verais es una noche complicada jajaja


----------



## Fernando

nanel said:
			
		

> Navidad (el 25) donde también encontramos los regalos de Papá Noel
> (...)Reyes (el 6) y también llegan la noche del 5 al 6. Se supone que debes dejarles los zapatos limpios bajo el árbol y algo de comer y beber. Este día también tomamos Roscón de Reyes con figurita dentro, pero se supone que a quien le toca la figurita paga el Roscón.



Perdón, pero a mí Papá Noël no me ha regalado nada. Los regalos del día 25 son un servicio especial de los Reyes Magos.


----------



## Laia

El día 26 en Cataluña celebramos _St. Esteve_. La celebración consiste en repetir comilona (con los mismos familiares que el día anterior) y el menú estrella son los canelones.

Es más habitual que celebremos la Navidad comiendo el día 25, más que cenando el 24. El menú estrella del día 25 es _sopa de galets_ (siempre, y si es con _pilotas_, es más auténtico) y el segundo plato, etc, al gusto de cada familia...

El día 25 hacemos _cagar_ al _caga tió_. Es decir, damos golpes a un tronco de árbol cubierto por una manta, y se supone que después de cantarle y pegarle, _caga_ regalos. Así que los niños sacan la manta y ahí debajo encuentran regalitos.

Y mucho cava, turrones, polvorones, neulas...

El día de Reyes, de postre comemos el _tortell de reis_. Dentro del _tortell_ hay 2 regalos escondidos: una figurita y una _fava_ (haba). Al que le toca la figurita, se pone una corona de cartón (es el rey, digamos), y al que le toca la _fava_, paga el tortell... Obviamente, en la pastelería te dan tantas coronas como niños haya en la familia... 

Las uvas de Nochevieja también son míticas. Y la gente a la que no les gustan las uvas, comen olivas en su defecto... jeje (pillines). Y luego, vestido negro (es un decir) y fiesta desenfrenada...

Y me parece que ya está, más o menos...


----------



## Noedatorre

También hay otra tradición (realmente no sé si llamarla así ) que pone a toda España "histérica": La lotería del 22 de diciembre! Es un gran sorteo, especial de Navidad, televisado y los números que salen son "cantados" por los niños de un colegio. 
Si, lo sé, no es exactamente una "tradición", pero es que creo que sólo ese día todo el país está de acuerdo! La gran mayoría se pasa la mañana delante del televisor (o en su defecto escuchando la radio) con los décimos en la mano (o con un papel donde tienes todos los números a los que juegas). 
Y ese día no existe el resto del mundo!  En las noticias sólo hablan de los "agraciados" mientras éstos salen con sus décimos en la mano, brindando con champán, y el resto de España los mira por la tele diciendo "bueno, mientras haya salud!". Por eso se le conoce como el día nacional de la salud . En serio! es increíble! hay otros muchos días en que te puede tocar mucho más dinero...pero ese es el que "paraliza" al país.

¿Existe este tipo de lotería en algún otro país o la "fiebre ludópata" sólo ocurre aqui?


----------



## Mei

Noedatorre said:
			
		

> También hay otra tradición (realmente no sé si llamarla así ) que pone a toda España "histérica": La lotería del 22 de diciembre! Es un gran sorteo, especial de Navidad, televisado y los números que salen son "cantados" por los niños de un colegio.
> Si, lo sé, no es exactamente una "tradición", pero es que creo que sólo ese día todo el país está de acuerdo! La gran mayoría se pasa la mañana delante del televisor (o en su defecto escuchando la radio) con los décimos en la mano (o con un papel donde tienes todos los números a los que juegas).
> Y ese día no existe el resto del mundo! En las noticias sólo hablan de los "agraciados" mientras éstos salen con sus décimos en la mano, brindando con champán, y el resto de España los mira por la tele diciendo "bueno, mientras haya salud!". Por eso se le conoce como el día nacional de la salud . En serio! es increíble! hay otros muchos días en que te puede tocar mucho más dinero...pero ese es el que "paraliza" al país.
> 
> ¿Existe este tipo de lotería en algún otro país o la "fiebre ludópata" sólo ocurre aqui?


 
Cierto y este año me ha tocado vender números para este sorteo, un poco palo ya que no creo que los venda todos. Si a alguien le interesa...  

Saludos

Mei


----------



## Alundra

Noedatorre said:
			
		

> También hay otra tradición (realmente no sé si llamarla así ) que pone a toda España "histérica": La lotería del 22 de diciembre! Es un gran sorteo, especial de Navidad, televisado y los números que salen son "cantados" por los niños de un colegio.
> Si, lo sé, no es exactamente una "tradición", pero es que creo que sólo ese día todo el país está de acuerdo! La gran mayoría se pasa la mañana delante del televisor (o en su defecto escuchando la radio) con los décimos en la mano (o con un papel donde tienes todos los números a los que juegas).
> Y ese día no existe el resto del mundo! En las noticias sólo hablan de los "agraciados" mientras éstos salen con sus décimos en la mano, brindando con champán, y el resto de España los mira por la tele diciendo "bueno, mientras haya salud!". Por eso se le conoce como el día nacional de la salud . En serio! es increíble! hay otros muchos días en que te puede tocar mucho más dinero...pero ese es el que "paraliza" al país.
> 
> ¿Existe este tipo de lotería en algún otro país o la "fiebre ludópata" sólo ocurre aqui?


 
Llevas toda la razón, y es increíble... desde que tengo uso de razón recuerdo que oía el cántico de los niños de San Ildefonso y era un día muy especial... todavía lo sigue siendo, aunque tengo que decir que echo mucho de menos aquello de: 
ciento veinticincomiiiiiiiiil pesetaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaass... (ahora con los euros parece que me falta algo, ejjeejjeej)


Alundra.


----------



## Noedatorre

Miiiiiiil euroooos!!  Tienes razón Alundra, no es lo mismo! sonaba mucho mejor con las pesetas!  

Respecto a las supersticiones...Tigger Uhuhu nos ha dado unas cuantas que, la verdad, son bastante parecidas, sino iguales a las de aqui. pero hay otras que difieren un poco:
La de andar "paseando" con las maletas coincide exactamente igual pero la de barrer la casa, además de que el 31 se "barre" todo lo malo, continúa el 1 de enero. Este día no se puede barrer la casa porque trae mala suerte.
La de la bolsa roja con las monedas la cambiamos un poco: aqui se suele poner algún objeto de oro (un anillo, por ejemplo) en la copa de champán con la que se brinda después de las campanadas para atraer la buena fortuna.
También se mantiene la pierna izquierda en el aire mientras dan las 12 de la noche para entrar con el pie derecho en el nuevo año...
En fin, superstitions!
By the way! how do you decorate your home? with a Christmas tree or do you prefer the reconstruction of Bethlem and surroundings??


----------



## Lancel0t

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=4959  I hope this thread could give you more information.


----------



## Monnik

*Gracias a todos por compartir y dar de sí mismos de manera tan linda y desinteresada...  Felices fiestas a todos desde la ciudad de México, y...*

*Salud!!!!   *


----------



## astronauta

I am so envious!!!! I want to party with you!!!

In Canada, right after Halloween all stores decorate with Christmas ornaments; this is not to celebrate Chrismas but merely represents the greed of department stores.

From then on, everyone just shops, eats gingerbread men, drinks hot chocolate and skis until December 25, when everyone stuffs themselves with turkey, stuffing and cranberry sauce. Then everyone goes to bed ridiculously early (for my latin counterparts). Carolers (group of children that sing carols door to door) go aroud too.

Dec 26 the kids open the presents that Santa brought them.
December 26 is also a day when I WILL REFUSE to get out of home as it is "Boxing Day" (a custom that had more to do with charity rather than even more shopping) and everyone races like an stampede of wild animals to all shops in order to overspend and rejoice in the big sales.

New year's is best spent at a ski resort or at friends parties as family parties tend to end ridiculously early. On Jan 3, everyone goes back to work.

I wish it was more festive; however I like the food, the weatherand the skiing.


----------



## astronauta

Oh, one more thing, during Christmas and new year's you can tune on a certain channel on telly that will play FOR THE WHOLE NIGHT the image of a live fireplace; this sounds weird, but it is to create a "cozy" ambiance in case that you do not have a fireplace. People go crazy and toast when "the hand" puts a new log.

Other traditions are to drink egg-nog (like rompope but without the booze), make gingerbread houses with the kids, make snowmen, watch the fireworks on the new year, bang pots and pans (if at home) while the twelve bell rings outside and....

THE  *POLAR BEAR SWIM* !!!!
People go to the frozen beach and HAVE A SWIM (or quick dunk for the shy) on Jan 1.


----------



## luis masci

Lo diferente en esta parte de “abajo” del mundo (¿se puede decir que el mundo tiene abajo y arriba?  ) es que “las fiestas” de fin de año caen en pleno verano, por lo que se dan situaciones paradójicas. 
Quienes se disfrazan de Santa Claus o Papá Noel, tienen el clásico traje rojo que simula ser abrigado pero confeccionado con tela muy liviana para aliviarles el sufrimiento a los pobres tipos.  
En materia gastronómica, se mezclan las comidas tradicionales heredadas de España conteniendo muchas calorías (nueces, turrones, garrapiñada..) con otras más apropiadas para el clima tórrido (ensalada de frutas, helados, sidra…)
Por supuesto no puede faltar pirotecnia que sistemáticamente provoca lesionados por accidentes todos los años. Pero que le vamos a hacer...las tradiciones son las tradiciones.


----------



## Blues

Hi, *astronauta*



			
				astronauta said:
			
		

> THE  *POLAR BEAR SWIM* !!!!
> People go to the frozen beach and HAVE A SWIM (or quick dunk for the shy) on Jan 1.


maybe you'd be surprised that a very similar "tradition" exists in Rome. Here a few people dives in the river from one of the several bridges on the first day of the new year. The climate is more temperate here of course.

Ciao, Ari


----------



## astronauta

Blues, that sounds much more pleasant! I will do it in Rome 10000 times (and with a smile) before doing it in the freezing waters of Canada!!!

Luis, en Australia pasa igual y al Santa lo ponen de bermudas


----------



## G Sanchez

What differences have you noticed that you would like to explain?

Talk about the three Magi, too, please.


----------

